# Expedition Release



## ralphkern (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm very proud to announce the release of my new novel on Audible and eBook: Expedition (The Locus Series: Book 2).

I'm releasing it at a discount price of £0.99, but it'll go up to £3.99 soon.

I've also discounted Unfathomed (The Locus Series: Book 1) to £0.99 for those who haven't picked it up yet.

I hope you enjoy!

*The sins of the distant past echo far into the future.*

An uneasy peace settles over the strange new world into which the M/S Atlantica has been thrust. The cruise ship leads her war-weary fleet on its first, tentative steps beyond simple survival. But an expedition to the mainland changes everything, sparking a chain of events leading to a devastating new conflict.

For Karl Grayson, soldier, spy and traitor, there is no forgiveness for the murder and destruction he brought on the Fleet. Nor is his long mission over to hunt those responsible for the Locus and its terrifying repercussions. His prey will do anything to protect their secrets.

Jack Cohen, who fought so hard to protect Atlantica, is caught between Grayson and his quarry. Cohen’s decisions will test his morals, and may cost him the woman he loves.

Amid betrayal and lies, enemies become allies, old friends become the deadliest of foes, and the ships of the Fleet clash in battle.

*And this world may yet prove itself to be more hostile than they could ever have imagined.*

Unfathomed:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M4LHLBC/?tag=id2100-20

Expedition:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076V9VRHX/?tag=id2100-20


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 30, 2017)

And here are the UK links:

*Unfathomed on Amazon UK 
Expedition on Amazon UK*

I enjoyed _Unfathomed_, but as the story was quite self-contained I didn't feel in any rush to read the sequel, especially because of the size of the TBR pile I have. However, after reading an advance copy, all I can say is: If you enjoyed _Unfathomed_ you'll love _Expedition_ - Kern's best novel yet.


----------



## ratsy (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah, this book is fantastic. Highly recommended.


----------



## ralphkern (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks, chaps! Hope you like book three as much (75K in!)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 7, 2017)

Just to ask, what's your target date for the release of the third book in the series?


----------



## ralphkern (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm hoping to get it into the editors at the end of the month, so whatever the turn around is with that (normally a couple of weeks, then a week or so for the revisions unless there's any glaring holes) 

From there it goes to Audible Studios, who have a three month lead time with their production and a requirement that I release both at the same time.

I reckon that will put us into March time.

I'll be looking for some advanced readers soon though


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 8, 2017)

No worries - I was just wondering if I'd be able to buy my sister-in-law the trilogy for Christmas. If not I'll try her on the first two.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 11, 2017)

Ralph, is this the one with the volcano? That's not a spoiler, right?


----------



## ralphkern (Nov 12, 2017)

That’s the one


----------



## Droflet (Nov 12, 2017)

In that case it's a fabulous book. Do yourselves a favor and get it.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 12, 2017)

Sorry Ralph, tried to leave a review but amazon said no. Apparently you have to buy stuff from them. Ah, amazon.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 12, 2017)

Droflet said:


> Sorry Ralph, tried to leave a review but amazon said no. Apparently you have to buy stuff from them. Ah, amazon.



I had an advanced copy, but bought the release version anyway - heck, it's only 99p at the moment.


----------



## ralphkern (Nov 12, 2017)

Blush!


----------

